# Loooking for reputable breeder in Pa.



## blkgsd (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking for a reputable breeder in Pa.,working line dog for family pet and companion, just had to put our shepherd down he was 10.He was our first shepherd after owning him I don't think I could get another breed,any help would be much apreciated.
Thank You,


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Check out Eichenluft Kennel at German Shepherd Breeder PA - Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs Home - German Shepherd Breeder VA - German Shepherd Breeder MD - German Shepherd Breeder OH - German Shepherd Breeder DC - German Shepherd Breeder NY - German Shepherd Breeder NJ. She is in Central PA & I have a dog from her and am getting a puppy in a few weeks


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

A couple others:

von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport


Maces Malinois, Breeder, trainer and sales of German Shepherds and Belgium Malinois adults and puppies


----------

